# .....



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2010)

... :D


----------



## Narval (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: For those who don't believe.....*

So those people were collecting and transmitting secret information. It's called spying. But from this to
_"trying to influence the American political system and are hard at work in every level of government, media and in our society at large"_
that's a little farstretched imho.

I'm pretty sure CIA has its spies in Moscow, collecting and transmitting secret info. Does that mean they try to influence the Russian political system? 

Otoh, "conspiracy to commit money laundering," that's pretty bad, much uglier than spying imo.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: For those who don't believe.....*



josejherring said:


> ......That there are spies trying to influence the American political system and are hard at work in every level of government, media and in our society at large....





The aforementioned article said:


> ...posing as innocent civilians while trying to infiltrate U.S. policymaking circles and learn about U.S. weapons, diplomatic strategy and political developments



I understand that "infiltrate U.S. policymaking circles" is kinda sorta grey, but were they trying to influence the American political system, or were they trying to gather secrets and intelligence? I tend to think it's the latter.


Cheers.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2010)

....


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: For those who don't believe.....*

Just inspiring riots as we are doing in Iran is influencing the political system.
Besides the Russians know that DC elitists that are young enough to get an erection will easily have sex, lie cheat and steal.
Just look at Nevadas J Ensigns' fall from Grace over local dancers, and former staff members and blackmailing boyfriends.
John Edwards, Al Gore, the Govenor from S Carolina. etc.
These are just the dumb ones we catch................. :mrgreen: 
I am quite sure these elitists all have Ho's and little boys stashed away.
Congressman Massa........Yeah, I tickled a staffer and then 4 young staffers jumped on me..............really..?? was that before or after you were kicked out of the Ball Crawl at CHucky Cheese..??
I am more worried about our own countrymen turing into rats than an external security force.
Just one drunk Congressman banging some ho in a hotel can have his laptop stolen and cause more damage to our infrastructure than a 1000 fake riots..


----------



## lux (Jul 2, 2010)

isnt that stuff all over in the movies from the early '50s?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: For those who don't believe.....*

Yes.
But they always made the Politicians look respectable.
We need some new spy flicks that show how corrupt and above the law our leaders are, while showing their basic wekaness for sex and money.
Boy loving was a Greco Roman passtime from democarcys' inception.
I am afraid not much has changed.
I actually voted for Clinton because he got busted banging that gorgeous Jennifer Flowers gal, but was an excellent liar. These are the type of skills we need in our leaders, but getting busted banging that heffer Lewinsky came as a shock, but once again watching him lie during the various committees reminded me of what a skillful politician he really was. The infamous slogan..............Well sir, it depends what the definition of is, is..........brilliant.
I also voted for Obama becasue I KNOW he's still tearing it up.
Guys who have excessive sex demonstrate social skills, and when you dont hear about it, that shows a skill for deception.
These are all valuable traits to have for politicians.
But getting caught just shows how ineffective you are.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: For those who don't believe.....*

.....


----------



## Udo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: For those who don't believe.....*



josejherring @ Tue Jun 29 said:


> ......That there are spies trying to influence the American political system and are hard at work in every level of government, media and in our society at large.... think again.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_doj_russia_arrests



If you believe the US is not doing the same sort of thing you are very naive ....


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 12, 2010)

....

....how mysterious....

....


----------

